# My coffee making kit ...



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

Hello folks,

Having recently taken a photograph all the stuff taking over my kitchen, I thought I'd share it with all of you!










David


----------



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

That's what I like to see, a proper coffee corner!!


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Mazzer mini-e? Isomac, iRoast, Eureka Mignon grinder.

What is the coffee machine on the right?


----------



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

From the left: Mazzer Mini Electronic A; Isomac Tea II, Espro Calibrated Tamper and stand etc.; iRoast One Roaster; Isomac Macinacaffe Professionale (not a Eureka Mignon); Original (all stainless steel) La Pavoni Eurobar from mid 1990s; Behmor 1600 Roaster. In front of the Pavoni is a Handpresso.

The original Eurobar was much, much superior to the new plastic-fronted one! Its been a fantastic workhorse and his been in use every single day since 1996!

I didn't even think about getting out the Moka stove-tops of the Greek/Turkish Ibriks and grinder .. I do enjoy the odd cup of coffee!

Also out of shot is my collection of no less than twelve different green coffee beans!

David


----------



## BanishInstant (Oct 12, 2009)

There is some serious kit there. I am surprised you have not been "encouraged" to sell as you have upgraded.


----------



## Osh (Jun 15, 2010)

Wow, that's some serious kit. What's taken you so long to join the forum.....?!!

The Isomac is a nice fit under the cabinet.


----------



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

I only took so long to join because I only just found it! I also recently joined TMC and CoffeeGeek! A huge amount of the technicalities of all this have passed me by .. I only know that I like a good cup of coffee and the only way to ensure it is to buy and roast my own beans and then make a decent cup of espresso .. I actually feel quite inadequate in many ways, I never even thought about all this 7g / 25 second stuff. I just made a damned good cup of coffee. I am really enjoying the geekiness of my new found ignorance and look forward to learning a lot about it and making a contribution to the forum in the forthcoming months and years!

David


----------



## repeat (Nov 14, 2009)

cracking setup!


----------



## DomesticEspresso (Nov 7, 2010)

May i ask if you roast all your own coffee or was it purely for experimental value? I am keen to start this but not sure what bit of kit would be ideal. Any advice would be much appreciated. Oh yeah i love your set up by the way. I'm a big Pavoni fan. Dave.


----------



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

\ said:


> May i ask if you roast all your own coffee or was it purely for experimental value? I am keen to start this but not sure what bit of kit would be ideal. Any advice would be much appreciated. Oh yeah i love your set up by the way. I'm a big Pavoni fan. Dave.


I only roast my own and have done for over twenty years! I bought some green beans at the Algerian Coffee Stores in Soho and sort of taught myself. I am now on roaster number four (Behmor 1600) and it is the best yet! I love the control I can have over blend and roast. I now only buy beans from Steve at Has Bean. DB


----------



## vintagecigarman (Aug 10, 2009)

Big thumbs up on the Behmor from me too. I'm generally roasting every other day at least, and haven't bought store-roasted beans for well over a year.


----------



## Dotty (Nov 29, 2010)

David

Like to say very nice set up

David


----------

